# Sample pack is the perfect place to try a little bit of everything!



## Cosmic_Nomad (14/8/16)

_E Juice Variety Pack_ 5 Flavors, Pick any 5 15ml Bottles........

Why don't our local guys get this going?

I would love to just buy what I see ! Cash is better used on food and petrol I have been told, but you could be marketing it around " A six pack " of mixed up in a dixie "best sellers" of the month.

Sample bottles of your latest and greatest before it hits the streets could be a lot like when people get the "beta" and say what they like and don't like ...

Hype..or a silly idea ?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## SAVaper (14/8/16)

Great Idea. I would buy sample packs.


----------



## Silver (14/8/16)

Cosmic_Nomad said:


> _E Juice Variety Pack_ 5 Flavors, Pick any 5 15ml Bottles........
> 
> Why don't our local guys get this going?
> 
> ...



Not a silly idea @Cosmic_Nomad
There are some vendors that sell sample sizes and sample packs
There was a thread somewhere where we tracked that - maybe someone can find it

I think some of the vendors have mentioned that sample sizes are not very economical and very laboir intensive versus their selling price. You still have to do the same decant, label and cap and close.

But im with you - i would love to buy several samples from every single vendor but buying a 30ml bottle for R159 is a bit pricy if i am unsure whether i will even like it.

Have moved this thread to the "who has stock forum" to allow for direct feedback from vendors on their sample packs if they choose to enlighten us

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET (14/8/16)

As silver mentioned, it's the same if not more effort than bottling your regular size juice. New labels, new bottles, someone to bottle and stick on labels, above and beyond all normal bottling and labeling going on. Yes i like the idea of sample bottles myself, just the viability of it worries me.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cosmic_Nomad (14/8/16)

I agree on the effort part but for your sample bottles etc should be in just plain simple bottles with no " lipstick and eye liner " we cant vape the bottle or smoke the label....

Over sea's they give samples away just that one would have to pay the shipping. 

I'm more giving you my thoughts of what I and friends chat about and what we would like to see. 

But then again this is Africa

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jeez (14/8/16)

I fully support this sample concept as it lets us decide what we like best before investing in a 100ml or more

Right now spending alot on juice jus to find out its not to your taste and sitting with 28ml left of the stuff is not ideal

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (15/8/16)

We have a Mr Doughnut international range in a variety pack with six flavours in 15ml bottles.

Click here to view

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (15/8/16)

What I am doing now is giving a sample or 2 with orders. This way one gets to taste what else I have to offer.

Doing a full sample range would be very time consuming, but would be a good way to get people to test what is on offer. I can try get something like this going once my juices are in stores.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Jeez (15/8/16)

@Sickboy77 thanks very much for my samples. Atleast now i know what your range offers and it will help to give you my hard earned money

More e-liquid vendors should follow your example.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cosmic_Nomad (15/8/16)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> We have a Mr Doughnut international range in a variety pack with six flavours in 15ml bottles.
> 
> Click here to view


Good news and thanks for the info it will be on my end of the month to do list.


----------



## Bearshare (15/8/16)

Cosmic_Nomad said:


> I agree on the effort part but for your sample bottles etc* should be in just plain simple bottles with no " lipstick and eye liner " we cant vape the bottle or smoke the label....*
> 
> Over sea's they give samples away just that one would have to pay the shipping.
> 
> ...



completely agree with you as long as the juice is in the bottle with a name i.e vanilla custard nothing fancy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cosmic_Nomad (15/8/16)

> What I am doing now is giving a sample or 2 with orders. This way one gets to taste what else I have to offer.
> 
> Doing a full sample range would be very time consuming, but would be a good way to get people to test what is on offer. I can try get something like this going once my juices are in stores.




Now that is using your head ! Piggy back on the order that you have. No cold calling and he has in the swing of things paid for the order. So your free to wiggle the worm.

Its a Win Win situation and your more likely than not make a another sale.........

I like your thinking

@Sickboy77O and how much is a six pack from you ?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ET (15/8/16)

Aye that is one way to do it, just include some free samples with orders. But free samples do not a "sample pack" make. But i agree with everyone, it's a nice idea and i'm still trying to figure out a way to get a cost effective way off the ground. Nice to read everyones input and their views on the subject

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cosmic_Nomad (15/8/16)

ET said:


> Aye that is one way to do it, just include some free samples with orders. But free samples do not a "sample pack" make. But i agree with everyone, it's a nice idea and i'm still trying to figure out a way to get a cost effective way off the ground. Nice to read everyones input and their views on the subject




True, but one could make the option available on that sale to " Super Size " me with your or my choice on a sample pack at a cost obviously but you have a free ticket on the postage and your not pushing it. m2c

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (15/8/16)

Cosmic_Nomad said:


> Now that is using your head ! Piggy back on the order that you have. No cold calling and he has in the swing of things paid for the order. So your free to wiggle the worm.
> 
> Its a Win Win situation and your more likely than not make a another sale.........
> 
> ...


I still have to dig into this a bit and see what wouls work and at same time be most cost effective for the buyer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeez (15/8/16)

Vendors, Surprise us with a sample option at checkout. At a cost ofcourse.

Im sure most of us here would gladly pay to sample small amounts


----------



## Proton (22/8/16)

Hey guys... 

Ok so I got my mod.. Now im juice hunting.. Anyone know of shops that has sample packs or where one can taste before you buy? As juice is not the cheapest... I like scream, starwb is ok and so far and I love pink mix (musk). Still getting used to DL as I was forced to MTL with the kak that I used before. 

Thanks in advance

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## therazia (22/8/16)

The Vapery in centurion had a few sample packs if they still have stock and you can also pretty much taste every juice that they sell with their tasting station. Theres even a section where you can top up your tank with juice that other vapers didn't like and left there. Quite an amazing idea really.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (22/8/16)

Proton said:


> Hey guys...
> 
> Ok so I got my mod.. Now im juice hunting.. Anyone know of shops that has sample packs or where one can taste before you buy? As juice is not the cheapest... I like scream, starwb is ok and so far and I love pink mix (musk). Still getting used to DL as I was forced to MTL with the kak that I used before.
> 
> ...



Hope you don't mind, @Proton - I have moved your post and the subsequent post to this existing thread.
Scroll up and take a look. 
We are in the "Who has stock" subforum - so vendors are invited to discuss their sample offerings -

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Proton (22/8/16)

therazia said:


> The Vapery in centurion had a few sample packs if they still have stock and you can also pretty much taste every juice that they sell with their tasting station. Theres even a section where you can top up your tank with juice that other vapers didn't like and left there. Quite an amazing idea really.


Thanks. Ok but they showed out of stock on the sample pack online. Will check again. 

Do you guys think that vapecon will have testing stations? 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## therazia (22/8/16)

Most definitely! This is a major opportunity for juice makers to flaunt their amazing juice. Someone will be more likely to buy a nice juice they can taste than the same flavour from someone else that they can't 

Sent from my hlte using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (22/8/16)

Proton said:


> Hey guys...
> 
> Ok so I got my mod.. Now im juice hunting.. Anyone know of shops that has sample packs or where one can taste before you buy? As juice is not the cheapest... I like scream, starwb is ok and so far and I love pink mix (musk). Still getting used to DL as I was forced to MTL with the kak that I used before.
> 
> ...


I know if you contact Vapour Mountain they can organise you 10ml sample bottles of their range.

Definitely try XXX, Berry Blaze, Peach2 Rooibos and VM4!


----------



## Proton (22/8/16)

Stosta said:


> I know if you contact Vapour Mountain they can organise you 10ml sample bottles of their range.
> 
> Definitely try XXX, Berry Blaze, Peach2 Rooibos and VM4!


How do I go about this? Email? Online or here? This sounds like a good idea as I saw a couple of flavors that seems nice on there page when I bought the Strawb. 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (22/8/16)

Proton said:


> How do I go about this? Email? Online or here? This sounds like a good idea as I saw a couple of flavors that seems nice on there page when I bought the Strawb.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


You can PM @Oupa on here (or this tag might get him) or you can email Chrystel at Info@vapourmountain.co.za

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (22/8/16)

Proton said:


> Thanks. Ok but they showed out of stock on the sample pack online. Will check again.
> 
> Do you guys think that vapecon will have testing stations?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk



Hi @Proton
Check out this thread started by @Kaizer 
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2016-juice-tasting.t27150/

Looks like there will be lots on test at VapeCon


----------



## YeOldeOke (23/8/16)

We've been wanting to bring sample packs out but like some have said the logistics of it is a bit tricky. Ideally it should be at minimal or no cost to the customer. In the meantime we have created a coupon for 25% off the first order to help with the cost of trying a new juice. Not the answer I know, but it may help. Still pondering a sampling program that will work for the customer as well as being viable for us.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

